# pto turn the wrong way



## G10 bolens (Nov 30, 2008)

I just picked up a mint snoblower for my g 10 tube frame and never looked to see if the shaft turned the right way.do they make a gear box that turns the other way for these because i can make every thing else work


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Is it gear driven or Hydralic driven PTO. If its Hydralic it soulds like the lines have been reversed. If its gear driven you have a big ole problem.


----------



## G10 bolens (Nov 30, 2008)

this is a g 10 tractor and its a belt driven pto shaft not hydro my question was if the gear box was able to be reversed bye swaping the gear from one end of the shaft to the other or if one was availible to correct this problem because thay made a snow blower to fit this and it must have turned the right way and it had to be set up the same way just turned the other way.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Have you tried contacting Sonny Bolens and asking them about this problem? They may have a solution for you or at least help you find what you need to fix it. 

http://www.sonnysbolens.com/


----------



## G10 bolens (Nov 30, 2008)

the model # of the wrong one for mine is 18311 and turns backwards the right ones are 18516 and 18538 does anybody nead a mod #18311 that is in great shape and does anybody know were i can get one of these local to NH .Also willing to swapp trade beg or borrow


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Sorry to hear of your bad news. I would post the offer to swap online at Craigs list.

Andy


----------



## G10 bolens (Nov 30, 2008)

I have it on craigs list for sale or swap and have a line on the right one but the wife wants me to fix this snaffoo before more money is spent on toys


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

All us married guys know that conversation when she goes off on any more tractor stuff. Maybe if you get stuck in a big snow storm without any working snow blower that will convince her to let you get the correct blower for your tractor. If she is married she has to understand that mistakes happen  

Andy


----------



## LPBOLENS (Dec 20, 2004)

I have seen many people try to figure out a way to use that layer model snowblower on an earlier tractor like a G10, but have never heard of a solution. You are doing the right thing to sell that one and get the right one for your tractor.

Doug


----------



## G10 bolens (Nov 30, 2008)

I think i got it the gear box on the mower deck turns the right way so i took it off and modified it to fit with new backing plate and made it fit the shear plate then made it fit the tractor with new tabs and cut off the extra frame made a lift bracket added a lift assist spring mounted the chute turn handle now all i nead is snow to try it .


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Great idea G10

Is it possible to post some pics of the new mounting brackets and drive setup? It would help others when they have the same problem.

Andy


----------



## G10 bolens (Nov 30, 2008)

do you have a email address i could send them to because i have a dail up and every time i tried to add a picture it takes forever then locks up.I am a millwrite not a computer guy ,i can weld grind and modificate but computers dont weld or take to well to a hammer.Thank you and if anybody else has this problem find the right one if you not handy with a welder and modifacateing stuff.The only reason i did this was to see if it could be done and i got shut off bye the wife untill it worked or was sold to find the right one


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

G10 you need to up load your pics to a web site like photobucket.com. Its free. Then follow the instructions in this post.

http://www.tractorforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=412&highlight=post+a+picture

Andy


----------



## G10 bolens (Nov 30, 2008)

here are some pictures of the blower mods


----------



## G10 bolens (Nov 30, 2008)

more pictures


----------



## G10 bolens (Nov 30, 2008)

more pictures of the mods


----------



## G10 bolens (Nov 30, 2008)

few more pictures


----------

